# St. Crispins Asylum, Northampton - March 2011



## UrbanX

St. Crispins, as we now know it was established in the 1876 as the “Berrywood” Asylum. Its grounds and the surrounding area are currently under development and will include a new psychiatric hospital, residential housing (loads of it), a large self-contained retirement village, a primary school and a local centre of shops and offices….So now is the time to pay the ol’ girl a visit. I apologise in advance if this report is a little heavy on the external shots, it’s not that that the internal was inaccessible, it was just that the exterior is so beautiful. 












Before the opening of the St Crispin Hospital in 1876, the paupers of Northampton were admitted to the Northampton General Asylum to the East of Northampton. With the Lunacy Commission pushing for every county to have their own asylum and not send paupers out to other Asylums, this arrangement was deemed unworthy and the county encourage to build their own premises. 





The county purchased land at the small village of Berrywood, and the asylum was founded shortly after in 1873 and was designed by Robert Griffiths. The construction took three years and was opened in 1876 to the paupers who were living interned at the Northampton General Asylum.






The grounds incorporated a large farm complex, gas works, burial ground, a number of cottages for attendants and other estate staff, large residences for the superintendent, farm bailiff, head gardener, chaplain and steward. The main building was built to a variation of the corridor-pavilion plan and consisted of two major patient's blocks on either side of the central services and hall, and linked only by single storey corridors and open metal walkways at upper levels - these were later enclosed.

The Main Hall:





At the back of which was the projectioists booth, incorporating two Kalee Model eleven projectors: 






Thorough research has led me to this page from the original brochure





The design reflected the architect, Robert Griffiths' previous work at the Macclesfield Asylum, Cheshire by placing the blocks for acute and generalised cases forward of the building line where they would receive the most light and air, linked behind these were the infirmary wards and flanking the main ward blocks were the blocks for chronic and difficult patients, being positioned here to provide access to their place of work. By 1884, and completed in 1887 were further extensions, creating a new block for idiot and imbecile children adjacent to the female wing and blocks for epileptics on either side of the main block.






A reservoir and fire station, stable yard and an isolation hospital with a distinctive pyramidal roofline were constructed to the north of the site. A stone chapel and mortuary were also constructed to the east. One interesting feature of the chapel, which I’ve never seen anywhere else before; is twin doors. The Chapel is segregated entirely for male and female patients: 






The grounds to the south of the hospital farm was developed for mental handicap services during the early 1970s and was to be one of the last major long stay facilities of its kind in England. Named the Princess Marina hospital, it provided a home for a number of Northampton patients. At the time of writing this is also currently derelict, and is just next door so is well worth a drive around. 





Conversion is underway, here is the upper floor with new joists, but no floor as yet: 





A social club for staff was sited close to a remodelled entrance onto Berrywood Road where I even went to enjoy a wedding reception last year. St. Crispins Hospital briefly entered the news when a fire killed six patients who were resident on Shuster Ward, within the main building. 





The hospital finally closed in 1995 and the buildings are currently standing derelict with only one of the wards having been converted. A housing estate has been built on the lands that were cleared around the main building and a new mental health facility, Berrywood Hospital, has also been built on part of the site. 











As with many of these projects, the developer, Taylor Wimpey has built a large number of new homes on the site and not concentrated on preserving the listed buildings. It’s weird how close the new development is to the old building. Emerging at the top of one stairway, I found myself looking out of an open doorway, feet from someones bedroom window. 






Due the 2008-2010 recession the work was again put on hold and the hospital site has deteriorated rapidly leaving them in a poor state of repair. Now things are picking up and the site is back active again with workman there most days. I look forward to revisiting when the conversion is complete. 











After entering the site we were obviously spotted by a couple walking their dog, we hoped that they wouldn’t be too bothered by our presence, and carried on. We made our way into the first building. It soon became apparent that we were not alone. 






Hearing banging and voices above us. Rowdy male voices, not sure how many. The occasional hooded figure would dart past in the shadows above our head. Not wanting to be relieved of my new camera we made our way out of the building to see if we could get a better handle on the asylums current occupants. 











It was at that point when we bumped into the dog walkers who had spotted us earlier. They seem enthused. “We’ve lived here years, we didn’t know you could get in, we followed you I hope you don’t mind” We briefed them on what we’d just seen, and silently all five of us (including Jack Russell) made our way back into the building. 






The light is beautiful and shines in pools, casting shadows of modern building components onto onld solid walls.






I advised the dog owner he may want to carry him because of the broken glass. We made our way oup a stairwell, stronger in number, towards where we could hear whistling. We passed the hooded fellow decending the stairs. He definitely looked more shocked to see us than we did him. 






We explored the remainder of the buildings in the late afternoon sun in relative peace. We made our way out, passing local families, walking past their modern Taylor Wimpy homes, built in the shadow of this imposing structure.


----------



## scottyg100

excellent fully enjoyed the read and viewing the pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Priority 7

Top notch photo's Urban as usual. Are you a localish explorer to Northampton, I read your Cambridge jaunt to a derelict mansion house a while back so just assumed you may have been. Would love to tie up with a few more local explorers if you fancied it sometime.


----------



## UrbanX

Cheers! It's actually the other way round! I'm local to Cambridge, and traveled to Northampton to hit up 6 sites in a day! Am always up for travelling if theres something rotten and decaying waiting for me


----------



## Nobby1974

Quality post fella, I enjoyed that a lot. 

Weird indeed how and when the developers choose to spend their money, even in a recession. What puzzles me most, is who (other than perhaps a member here!) would be happy to buy a new build next to an old building which is still being renovated/converted? It would seem to me to make far more sense to tidy up an old building which is fundamentally lovely but a bit dishevelled first, and then build the new and much less attractive boxes around it - not the other way around as they seem to have done here. 

But what do I know?


----------



## The Archivist

Excellent report, it's nice to see a bit of good research going into it as well. 

Regarding twin doors into the chapel, it wasn't that unusual: Netherne had a similar arrangement, as did Graylingwell. Judging by photos and plans, Cane Hill and a few others did too. I guess male and female patients sat on opposite sides of the nave. Usually there was a main door as well leading straight onto the aisle or the centre of the nave, never seen doors side by side quite like that though.


----------



## Em_Ux

Great report UrbanX 

Excellent work on the research!

Just a couple of my shots from the explore:






Lovely light in places.


----------



## oldbutinterestin

pictures are great & the history was imformative & i could imagine myself there at that time & what hell it would have been like !


----------



## skeleton key

Hi Urb,
Great post and loving the description of the location and of the explore itself.
As for the projectionists handbook info, top draw mate 
Got your pm and we have got to sort somthing out soooooon 
Got a few not a million miles from you .
Will pm good sir.
SK / Neil


----------



## tommo

nice i really like that, the projectors are a great find


----------



## professor frink

Good work that man. Even today that's an impressive building.


----------



## nelly

Nice work.

I always enjoy your descriptive stories just as much as the fantastic photos themselves


----------



## Em_Ux

Nobby1974 said:


> Quality post fella, I enjoyed that a lot.
> 
> Weird indeed how and when the developers choose to spend their money, even in a recession. What puzzles me most, is who (other than perhaps a member here!) would be happy to buy a new build next to an old building which is still being renovated/converted? It would seem to me to make far more sense to tidy up an old building which is fundamentally lovely but a bit dishevelled first, and then build the new and much less attractive boxes around it - not the other way around as they seem to have done here.
> 
> But what do I know?



I thought that too. Am wondering if maybe it was quicker to build the new buildings & get them sold which would then get money coming in quicker than if they renovated the old buildings 1st? Just an idea tho!


----------



## The Archivist

Em_Ux is right. It's much more expensive to rennovate old buildings than to build new ones, especially if the building is listed. Selling boxy new-builds raises money for the main conversion.


----------



## RichardH

The Archivist said:


> Em_Ux is right. It's much more expensive to rennovate old buildings than to build new ones, especially if the building is listed. Selling boxy new-builds raises money for the main conversion.



And if, by the time they get on to renovate the *listed* buildings, they are in such a poor state that they can only be demolished and replaced with new builds? Well, that's such a shame.

Sorry, I had extra cynicism for lunch.


----------



## kathyms

*st crispins*

hi, nice to meet you. i will admit when i first saw your report i thought ... here we go again anouther st crispins report. but even tho the history of it stays the same , your report was interesting and some pics diferant. i see the windows have been blackened, the workmen have now started working in there. i heard last week people had been arested for being in there as now the builders are in they can say your steeling stuff. did you notice the buildings that have already been renevated, keeping the oridginal outsides flats and a large office block is being used. i must add be carefull in princess marina next door, some rooms are still in use. this again is worth a look and getting in is easy.
i love to see other peoples work even when ive been in them, tho ive got pics taken of the progectores i hadnt seen the pics of them new.as i said thank you for the report.


----------



## UrbanX

Cheers for lovely comments guys and gals! 
Em_UX: Excellent photos! Great choice too I know how similar almost all of our photos were! 
Hi to the dog walkers if you're reading this! 

Ironically I work for a major developer. I've been doing what I do for 12 years and I still cant see the logic in the order we do things


----------



## Goldie87

Cool stuff, St Crispins is always good for a wander on a nice day 



kathyms said:


> i see the windows have been blackened, the workmen have now started working in there. i heard last week people had been arested for being in there as now the builders are in they can say your steeling stuff. did you notice the buildings that have already been renevated, keeping the oridginal outsides flats and a large office block is being used.



The black plastic is nothing to do with current work, it has been over the windows for years now. Can't see as the police could arrest you unless you went in tooled up, the place is wide open and there is always people running around all over the place. What is the office block, I can't think what building you mean?


----------



## sassyk

Em_Ux said:


> I thought that too. Am wondering if maybe it was quicker to build the new buildings & get them sold which would then get money coming in quicker than if they renovated the old buildings 1st? Just an idea tho!



Yep thats exactly what they do, concrete block construction faced with brick is cheap and quick to build, the sale of these places then free up cash to then convert the main building, its nice to see that they have kept the original structure and not just demo'd it.
Here in exeter we have two housing developments centred around former asylums (digby & exminster) where the main building has be converted.

ps great post, really enjoyed reading about the history.


----------



## dobbo79

Bravo..
As usual Urbanx

Great pics


----------



## Roverboy

Just to let you know, demolition of the old Princess Marina hospital starts very soon, so if you want a look, make it quick !!!


----------



## UrbanX

Roverboy said:


> Just to let you know, demolition of the old Princess Marina hospital starts very soon, so if you want a look, make it quick !!!



Cheers for the update. 
I had a drive past urbex, but like you say anyone that wants to go should go soon!


----------



## Summerms

Fantastic pics, this place looks amazing! Anyone know if demolition has started yet?


----------



## UrbanX

It's not being demolished, just converted, work was in progress during my visit in March, not sure where it's at tho if anyone wants to update us?


----------



## kathyms

*st crispins/princess marina*

alex and i were there a couple of weeks ago, they have near completed a new build in front of main building. the old building has also started to look diferent , at least the place is being givern new life. princess marina has been closed off now ,you cant drive through. so it looks like this is being a makeover.


----------



## Jillbert691

These shots are excellent! The stone work pattern on the windows reminds me of eyelashes!!


----------



## Black Shuck

Loving those shots Urban, I like that a lot!! Bit bigger than St Andrews isn't it!!


----------

